# What is your favorite Dovetail jig



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Jig is in my future, build mostly furniture, drawers, chests etc., for dovetailing.

What is your preference?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A tri-square, marking knife, hand saw, fret saw, chisels and my two hands are by far my fav jig!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> A tri-square, marking knife, hand saw, fret saw, chisels and my two hands are by far my fav jig!
> 
> ~tom  ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


+1

I have a 1960's Sears Dove Tail Jig and a router from the same era. I was going to use it to make the 8 drawers for the Vanity I was building for our bathroom. I could not find my bushings so I cut the dovetails by hand. My Son-in-law has told everyone about the only Vanity he has seen with hand chopped dovetailed drawers.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Veritas marking gauges, and saw guide. After a while, I stopped using the guide.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a PC & it works great.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a Leigh D4R Pro and absolutely love it. Easy set up. Quick adjustability. Repeatable results. Sturdy. Versatile for different operations. Love it.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Dovetail jig of my dreams? PC Omnijig... What is actually in my shop? MLCS Pins & Tails template / jig set... It works pretty well, just a pain to set up...


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Which dovetail jig is my dream jig? The Leigh D4R pro..... you can work wonders with it like this http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/i-had-no-choice-24152/

Which do I have and can afford now? The rockler, because I got it brand new on ebay for $50.

I have been recently inspired (by this website) to try my hand at more hand cut joints though.

Fabian


----------



## Dak (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends on how much you want to spend. I just got the PC 4212, works great and very well built.


----------

